
Google hiked wages to combat Fb after fb refused to join hiring cartel  - ghosh
http://pando.com/2014/03/30/court-docs-google-hiked-wages-to-combat-hot-young-facebook-after-sheryl-sandberg-refused-to-join-hiring-cartel/
======
ErikBjare
I was surprised to see that their decision was further influenced by talent
being attracted to startups. Not sure that a 10% raise will do enough to
prevent people leaving Google with the intent of joining a startup, wouldn't
change things for me at least. You could even argue that increased financial
independence from raised wages could lower the psychological barrier to
joining a relatively low-pay high-risk company such as a startup.

~~~
webmaven
That depends on whether the additional salary was being saved or spent.

So I wonder if, absent the 'Techtopus', housing prices in the Bay Area would
be even higher than they are today...

